#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  Most Fastest and Powerful Mass-produced Car of the world.

## Bhavya

On Thursday (27th June 2019) Dodge officially introduced it's 2020 Charger SRT Hellcat Widebody Car and they call it as "fastest and powerful mass-produced sedan in the globe." Dodge says this new model car can hit 60 in 3.6 seconds and top out at 96 mph, isn't it amazing? Guys, what do you think about this car? let me know your thoughts in the comments.

----------

